# lempijuoma

## BlueByte

mitä juotte kun käytätte gentoota. Minä juon ice coffeeta, sitä saa alepasta

----------

## lepe

Vettä ja kahvia.

----------

## Denshi

Pepsi Max, Marli Vital Karpalo-rypäle ja tietysti erilaiset teet maistuvat conffatessa.

----------

## Jormangeud

'pepsi max, ei niitä sokerilitkuja _voi_ kitata.'

jees, ja jos sokeria haluaa niin vana tallinn sopii _kaikkeen_

tai sit yhen tähden jallua...

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Zaijuu tulee usein pannullinen kitattua (siis teetä) ja välillä sumppia tai mehua  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkzzi

Kahvia tai kolaa.

----------

## BlueByte

juoko kukaan kiljua tai muuta viinaksia? Hyvää lämmikettä.

----------

## Flammie

Fanta Groovy Apple -pullo on pöydällä nyt. Kahvia esiintyy myös aika usein. Ja olutta.

Onpa omalaatuinen postcunt++-ketju, normaaleilla foorumeilla käytetään lähinnä mitä nyt soi?.  :Smile: 

----------

## Amfabeta

Teetä menee varmasti eniten. Siinä sivussa kahvia ja jonkun verran kolaa. Kofeiinia tulee siis päivässä enemmän kuin tarpeeksi.

----------

## Mikessu

Teho-energiajuoma on parasta konffausjuomaa ja kahvia tulee juotua aika usein:)

----------

## jhardtone

Karhua. Tai jos kello < 15:00 kahvia.

----------

## jappis

Pelatessa & ircatessa tai jotain muuta "häxäillessä   :Laughing:  "  => Kokista, Batteryä, ED ja Kahvia.

Conffatessa kerneliä tai jotain muuta mukavaa => Olutta   :Smile: 

EDIT: Sillä mitä juon ei ole kuitenkaan mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miksi välillä gentoo on ihan sekasin    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Coca-Colaa tai mehuu yleensä.

----------

## Jase

Kahvia lähinnä ja täysmehua menee leivän kanssa. Kaljan juontia on vähennetty oleellisista syistä.

----------

## oizone

Kaffia jos töissä säätää. Muutoin kokista tai Karhua.

----------

## mrl586

Coca-Colaa tavallisesti

----------

## pekka

mehua

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *oizone wrote:*   

> Kaffia jos töissä säätää. Muutoin kokista tai Karhua.

 

Se on aina positiivista kuulla että jotkut muutkin saa käyttää töissä kunnon käyttistä   (on tää Suomi kuitenkin sen verran Mikkisofta-landia)    :Razz: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Jotta menisi mahdollisimman off-topiciks. Kyllä sitä vaa töissä kaiken mualiman MSCE koulutuksia tarjotaan, mutta jos linuxista puhuu niin se kallis ylläpitää vaikea ja muutenkin kamala eikä sitä pysty myymään kenellekkään. Sitten sitä vaa pykätää win2003 serveri johonki,  luodaan siihen ad ja tiedostonjako ja se on siinä. Tosin meikä taitaa olla meidän firman ainoa teknikko joka ylenpäätään uskaltaa linuxiin koskea   :Wink: 

Sitten mitä yrityksissä on linuxeja nähny niin ne on yleensä ollu jotain luokkaa red hat 7-9 ja ei kovin hyvin konffattuja.l Poikkeuksiakin toki on.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

>  mutta jos linuxista puhuu niin se kallis ylläpitää vaikea ja muutenkin kamala eikä sitä pysty myymään kenellekkään.

 

On tainnut mennä ne MS:n hintavertailu mainokset johtoportaan kaaliin, vaikkei niihin kukaan muu uskokaan. Ja toi myyntijuttu se tuntuu olevan yks pääpoinnti, osaamattomuuden jälkeen   :Wink: 

----------

## Icer

No, teetä hunajalla. Joskus kahvia. Olut on hyvää mutta ei oikein edistä asiaa.

Mitä tulee linuksiin työelämässä niin kyllä sitä käytetään. Myös open source softaa väännetään linuxillekin.

----------

## Pulie

 *BlueByte wrote:*   

> juoko kukaan kiljua tai muuta viinaksia? Hyvää lämmikettä.

 

Joku pari vuotta sitten tuli omatekoista viiniä sippailtua   :Razz:  Nyt vihreetä teetä - piristää kuten kahvi, ilman vieroitusoireita. Kahvissa/kokiksessa (kofeiinissa) on just se vika, että kun sitä on tottunut juomaan niin ei enää voi olla ilman, muuten väsyy eikä jaksa enää säätää.

----------

## Jannejt

kolaa & batteryä   :Smile: 

----------

## e2k

Itse olen myös useaan otteeseen nauttinut Tehoa, näyttää jostain syystä vaikuttavan paremmin kuin Battery.. Muutoin varmaan niitä cokis-litkuja eri muodoissa.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jmz2

Kahvia, Lidlin light-colaa ja vettä.

Useimmiten kuitenkin unohdan juoda ajoissa. Kahvi kylmenee ja kokis väljähtää. Vedelle harvemmin tapahtuu mitään "kamalaa".

----------

## Deranger

Energia-, virvoitus- tai alkoholijuomia.   :Confused: 

----------

## janitam

kahvia ja kaljaa pääasiassa  :Wink: 

----------

## oggialli

Jolttia, solaa tai glögiä näin joulun aikaanhan sitä tulee vedeltyä  :Wink: 

----------

## Ekkume

Se on eteläamerikkalainen juoma, joka on vaihtoehto teelle ja kahville.

Se on hyvin virkistävää, ja auttaa mua olemaan tehokas työssäni.

----------

## aAKoo

Kahvia, kolaa, olutta.. mitä nyt milloinkin sattuu saatavilla olemaan.

----------

## Juippisi

Vesi on sitä elämän eliksiiriä!

Mutta veden lisäksi päivittäin tulee juotua maitoa ja kahvia. Viikonloppusin saattaa kurkusta kulahtaa myös tölkillinen Batterya tai Red Bullia, mutta en noista energiajuomista niin enää välitä.

----------

